# Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle und LG Osnabrück: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug



## Unregistriert (3 September 2009)

Es war zu erwarten, aber es bleibt unverständlich, ja skandalös: Nachdem die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen 0137-Betrug eingestellt hatte, weil nach der umstrittenen Ansicht des Staatsanwalts H* kein Betrug vorliegen würde, hat nun die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft in Celle diese Ansicht bestätigt.
Der zuständige Generalstaatsanwalt, Oberstaatsanwalt B* habe "den  Sachverhalt  im  Aufsichtswege  geprüft, jedoch keinen Grund gefunden, dem Verfahren Fortgang zu geben". An beiden Aussagen gibt es erheblichste Zweifel.

Zur Begründung des hoch dekorierten Juristen:

- Das "einmalige Anklingeln unter Hinterlegung einer Rufnummer" sei "keine Täuschungshandlung im Sinne des §263 StGB". Das sah das Landgericht Hildesheim in einem vom Bundesgerichtshof überprüften Urteil zwar anders (und ein paar andere Staatsanwaltschaften auch), aber Juristen sind ja schließlich unabhängig. Muß man wohl vorerst so hinnehmen. Darauf hinweisen, dass man es für absoluten Quatsch hält, muß jedoch erlaubt sein. Also: Das ist Quatsch. Die Täuschungshandlung besteht zumindest schon darin, dass eine 0137 als Anruferkennung angegeben wird - denn dadurch wird die wahre Tatsache entstellt, dass man von einer ganz anderen Nummer angerufen wurde. Das allein ist eine Täuschungshandlung. Dass die wahre Tatsache entstellt wird, dass man mit einem Rückruf gar keine Verbindung mit dem Anrufer herstellen kann, fällt dann gar nicht mehr ins Gewicht, sondern zeigt nur, dass das Urteil des Oberstaatsanwalts doppelt falsch ist. Wenn man sich dann noch der Ansicht anschließen könnte, dass mit dem Ping mit faslcher Nummer auch noch darüber getäuscht wird, dass der Anrufende den Angerufenen erreichen wollte, ist es sogar dreifach falsch.

Weiter führt der Herr Oberstaatsanwalt aus:


> Bestünde ein ernsthaftes Kommunikationsbedürfnis des Anrufers, würde dieser mehr als einmal das Telefon klingeln lassen. Er würde seinen Anruf auch innerhalb kurzer Zeit wiederholen


Man kann, wenn ein "Anruf in Abwesenheit" erscheint, doch gar nicht sagen, wie oft es geklingelt hat. Zumindest in diesen Fällen, wenn nicht insgesamt, zeigt der Herr Oberstaatsanwalt hier eine gewisse Unkenntnis hinsichtlich moderner Kommunikationsmittel.

Auch beim nächsten Argument bestehen zumindest meinerseits erhebliche Bedenken: Demnach seien "die gängigen Mehrwertnummern mittlerweile allgemein bekannt" (was nach meiner Einschätzung schon umstritten ist), *daher* "täuscht [der Beschuldigte] nicht, wenn [er] eine solche Rückrufnummer angibt".
Das ist schlicht irrelevant - denn *zumindest* täuscht der Beschuldigte schon dadurch, dass er *eine falsche Rückrufnummer* angibt.

Die Ansicht des LG Hildesheim und des BGH hinsichtlich der Frage, ob es für die Bewertung der Handlung als Betrug eine Rolle spielt, ob man die Täuschung hätte erkennen können, wird von der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft teilweise akzeptiert, aber durch eine andere Argumentation entkräftet: Es sei "nicht Aufgabe des Strafrechts (...), sorglose Menschen vor den Folgen ihrer Entscheidungen freizustellen", bzw. es sei "nicht Aufgabe des Strafrechts, den Mitbürger vor einer groben Sorgfaltspflichtverletzung zu schützen" (OLG Celle, 1 Ws 279/96) 

Zusammengefasst:
_Wenn ein Zeitgenosse im Wissen darum, dass ihm jeder Rückruf Geld einbringt, mit einer x-beliebigen Telefonnummer wahllos Leute anruft, denen eine falsche Rufnummer überträgt und nach einmaligem Klingeln auflegt, dann muß der Angerufene Normalbürger wissen, dass dieses Klingeln nichts bedeutet, zumindest nicht, dass ihn jemand erreichen wollte - und wenn ein Anruf in Abwesenheit auf dem Display angezeigt wird, muß der Angerufene selbstverständlich wissen, dass es nur einmal geklingelt hat und dass die 0137-Nummer viel Geld kostet und dass ihn der Rückruf gar nicht mit dem Anrufer verbindet, weil der nämlich erstens gar nicht anrufen wollte und zweitens gar nicht unter der angegebenen Nummer erreichbar ist. Wenn der Angerufene das nicht weiß, verletzt er grob seine Sorgfaltspflicht _

Da fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Ich muß jetzt mal genau überlegen, ob es nicht grob meine Sorgfaltspflicht mir selbst gegenüber verletzt, wenn ich auch nur den Versuch starte, das zu verstehen - und zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2009)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

@Juristen:
Ist das Verfahren der Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück wegen des gleichen Sachverhalts damit eigentlich beim Toifl?


----------



## Antiscammer (3 September 2009)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

Genau passend dazu:

§ 263a StGB neu - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2009)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

Lustig, sicherlich - aber in Hannover liegen noch mindestens vier oder fünf weitere 0137-Verfahren 'rum mit einem vermutlich sechsstelligen Schaden. Und meine Sorge ist vor allem, dass der engagiert seine Pflicht erfüllende Staatsanwalt in Osnabrück sich nun seine Anklage an den Hut stecken kann  - weil seine Kollegen in Hannover und Celle halt... anders ... denken... halt... weniger ... Pflicht erfüllend ... halt ... 

Nein, ich sage nicht, was ich davon halte. Nein. Nein.



> Sofern der Beschwerdeführer im Falle eines nicht förmlichen Rechtsbehelfs auch die Entscheidung der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft beanstandet, wäre hiergegen nur eine weitere Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde möglich, über welche dann das Justizministerium abschließend befindet.
> 
> Wichtig bei der Einlegung von Beschwerden ist, dass die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft und die auf dem angefochtenen Bescheid angegebene Geschäftsnummer mitgeteilt werden. So erspart man der Staatsanwaltschaft oder der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft unnötige Nachforschungen nach dem zutreffenden Verfahren und sich selbst dadurch eine verlängerte Wartezeit.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2009)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*



			
				Homepage der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle schrieb:
			
		

> „Wir sorgen durch konsequente Strafverfolgung“ und „schnelle Hilfe für die Opfer von Straftaten … dass Sie im Herzen Niedersachsens frei, angstfrei und sicher leben können.  „Unseren Auftrag erfüllen wir unbestechlich und gewissenhaft, ohne Vorurteile und mit sozialem Verständnis.“


Das muß offenbar schon noch einmal betont werden.


----------



## sascha (4 September 2009)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

Done. Von der Arroganz einer Staatsanwaltschaft - Augsburger Allgemeine Community


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2009)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

Done-ke


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2009)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

Google kapiert manchmal mehr, als man glaubt
Google

Google antizipiert den Zusammenhang. Erstaunlich.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2009)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das muß offenbar schon noch einmal betont werden.



Ich beobachte seit geraumer Zeit,daß zwar 0900 bzw.0137 Nummern nach Beschwerden gesperrt werden zum Teil mit Inkassierungsverbot. Auf meiner Telefonabrechnung wurde trotz Rechnungslegungsverbot abgebucht.
Ich verstehe dies so: Der letzte in der Reihe verdient kein Geld sondern macht Bekanntschaft mit der Staatsanwaltschaft.
Nie habe ich davon gehört,daß die Provider zur Rechenschaft gezogen wurden.
Niemand kann mir sagen,daß die entsprechenden Anbieter von den "Werbemaßnahmen"
nichts wußten.
Warum auch,denn das Geld bleibt mindestens zu 99% bei Ihnen.

AKA-AKA,da solltest Du mal nachhaken!


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 September 2009)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> AKA-AKA,da solltest Du mal nachhaken!


Das wird schon lange gemacht

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ewonnen-ab-november-2007-a-17.html#post291247

Die Bundesnetzagentur wurde hier längst in "Wattestäbchenarmee" umgetauft.
Das war... moment... irgendwo hier im Forum.

Da isses
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...fen-0190-lockanrufe-untersagen.html#post93644


----------



## Der deutsche Luke (6 September 2009)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dies so: Der letzte in der Reihe verdient kein Geld sondern macht Bekanntschaft mit der Staatsanwaltschaft.


Das ist ja auch der Täter. Insofern ist das zunächst ganz "in Ordnung" so, aber, ja, ABER...


> Nie habe ich davon gehört,daß die Provider zur Rechenschaft gezogen wurden.


Das ist tatsächlich - und übrigens gilt das nicht nur in Deutschland, sondern international - das "Schlüsselproblem" bei dem ganzen "Konstrukt Mehrwertdienste". Ich vertrete hier schon lange die These, dass die "Idee" der Mehrwertdienste von vorne herein bewusst so umgesetzt wurde. Dass dieses grundlegende Problem nie ernsthaft angegangen wurde, ist umso erstaunlicher, als es schon sehr lange bekannt ist. Wie lange? Was glaubst Du? 5 Jahre? 10 Jahre? Nein... Die Tatsache, dass die Provider zu Mitverdienern bei Abzocke und Betrug werden und dass ihnen durch das "Konstrukt Mehrwertdienste" zu Lasten der Verbraucher ermöglicht wird, ganz legal an bei Gaunereien anfallenden Umsätzen mit zu verdienen, die ohne die Mitwirkung der Provider gar nicht möglich wären, ist schon in einem Focus-Artikel thematisiert, der im Dezember 1994 erschienen ist.
TELEFONSEX: DER GEBÜHRENBETRUG - Wirtschafts-News - FOCUS Online

Wenn jemand diesen Artikel genau liest, findet er sogar einen Hinweis auf einen britischen Geschäftsführer aus Hong Kong, vom Fokus als "Dunkelmann" bezeichnet. In dem von der StA/GStA eingestellten Verfahren hier landet man, 15 Jahre später, bei der Firma des Partners dieses Herren.  So klein ist die Welt...



> Niemand kann mir sagen,daß die entsprechenden Anbieter von den "Werbemaßnahmen" nichts wußten.


Wer hält denn den letzten in der Kette davon ab, Beweise dafür zu erbringen?


> Warum auch,denn das Geld bleibt mindestens zu 99% bei Ihnen.


 Über die genaue Höhe der Beträge, die entweder sofort oder nach einer gewissen Schamfrist bei den Mitverdienern verbleiben, habe ich keine Informationen. Wenn Du solche Informationen hast, nur her damit. Ich nehme so 'was immer gerne und im Gegensatzzu manchem Staatsanwalt kannst Du Dir bei mir sicher sein, dass ich mich dafür auch interessiere.

Es gab ja auch schon eine ganze Reihe von Ermittlungsverfahren, die eingestellt wurden, weil der angebliche Täter nicht identifiziert werden konnte, weil er ja im Ausland sitzt - tja, und kurze Zeit später traf man sich dann auf Mallorca...
Dänische Faxnummern bei einem angeblich italienischen Kunden und andere Mainzer Karnevalsgeschichten. Wir erinnern uns... In diesem Fall wurde der besagte Däne in Mallorca übrigens von einem weiteren Dänen begleitet - und der hatte auch schon eine gemeinsame Firma mit den smarten Herren aus Hong Kong.


----------



## Blogleser (8 September 2009)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

http://blog.actrophp.de/2009/09/betrug-ist-eine-bagatelle/


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2009)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

jetzt auch bei Antispam
Ist Ping-Betrug am Telefon legal? - Antispam e. V.
Danke @ Sascha und @Antispam


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2009)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

0137-Ping-Anrufe: Justiz weist Opfern die Schuld zu - teltarif.de News

heise online - 09.09.09 - Ping-Abzocker werden in Hannover nicht belangt


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2009)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 0137-Ping-Anrufe: Justiz weist Opfern die Schuld zu - teltarif.de News
> 
> heise online - 09.09.09 - Ping-Abzocker werden in Hannover nicht belangt



Zitat heise online
"Der Betreiber des Anrufsystems und der des Mehrwert-Dienstes sind dabei entweder identisch oder machen gemeinsame Sache"

Hat es also jemand kapiert.


----------



## Mehrwert (11 September 2009)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

Eine Anweisung des Ministeriums an die Tefonfirmen, daß 0137 und 0900 nicht mehr als Rufnummer übertragen werden dürfen und es wäre Schluss mit diesem [.....].

Aber das ist wohl zu schwierig für unsere Uber-Politiker...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2009)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> "Der Betreiber des Anrufsystems und der des Mehrwert-Dienstes sind dabei entweder identisch oder machen gemeinsame Sache"
> Hat es also jemand kapiert.


Nur um sicher zu gehen, dass wir das gleiche meinen:
- Betreiber des Anrufsystems = X (das ist der, der den Betrug durchführt durch die Pinganrufe - das könnte beispielsweise ein für 5 Euro die Stunde arbeitender deutscher Auswanderer auf den Kanaren sein) 

- Betreiber des Mehrwertdienstes: mutmasslich Y, Hong Kong

- Beschuldigter: Z, Hannover

- Anbieter der Mehrwertnummer: SNT/Deutsche Telekom

(für Juristen ist sicher vorstellbar, dass jemand, der nicht mit *demjenigen* identisch ist, der davon profitiert, aus Jux und Dollerei die Pinganrufe macht - bzw. es ist schwer nachzuweisen, wer die Anrufe gemacht hat. Dazu bräiuchte man z.B. Daten der Vorratsdatenspeicherung, das nur am Rande und: rein theoretisch, wie man sieht.

Eine genaue Klärung wäre nur möglich, wenn beispielsweise durch zeitnahe Hausdurchsuchungen Dokumente sicher gestellt werden könnten, die die Vertragsbeziehungen belegen - falls die Betrüger so dumm waren, solche zu hinterlassen. 

Im konkreten Fall hätte man wohl eine Hausdurchsuchung in Hannover durchführen müssen - und zwar im Oktober 2008. Insofern ist es für dieses Verfahren völlig wurscht, ob es eingestellt wird oder nicht, da es ohnehin bereits an der Langsamkeit der vorermittelnden Staatsanwaltschaften gescheitert ist. Entscheidend ist aber der *Einstellungsgrund* - wenn der eben lautet "Es ist gar kein Betrug", dann wird dieses Verfahren plötzlich so bedeutsam.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2009)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*



Mehrwert schrieb:


> daß 0137 und 0900 nicht mehr als Rufnummer übertragen werden dürfen und es wäre Schluss mit diesem [.....].


wenn dies technisch 100%ig zu verhindern wäre, ja. Wenn es aber nur eine *Strafandrohung* gibt, nützt das wenig.

Schau Dir doch die 0137-Pingerei an, um die es hier geht. Das waren nicht die goldenen Pingzeiten aus 2003-2006, wo die Wattestäbchen Weihrauch  geschwenkt und "lasst das doch bitte bleiben" gemurmelt haben (das wird ja bei den hauseigenen Lobhudeleien über "effektive Maßnahmen" immer zu erwähnen vergessen, dass man dieselben Maßnahmen jahrelang *nicht* eingesetzt hat...). Nach Mitte 2006 wurden bei allen Pingwellen Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbote verhängt, die Nummern gesperrt und es gab zumindest die *theoretische Gefahr*, ins Visier der Staatsanwaltschaft zu gelangen. Ein Verstoß gegen das UWG waren die Pings auch. Und? Hat es ausgereicht, die kriminelle Energie der Täter zu unterdrücken? Nein! Und warum nicht? Weil es sich eben trotz aller Hindernisse *immer noch* gelohnt hat. 

Und es wird sich jetzt noch mehr lohnen, wenn es reicht, seine Nummern via Hannover zu ordnen, um vor Strafverfolgung sicher zu sein. Bedenkt bitte, dass es international agierende Kriminelle gibt, die Pingwellen loslassen für italienische Handynummern - Ausschüttung 5cents! Und selbst wenn durch das lächerliche Mittel eines theoretischen Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbotes die Ausschüttung bei 0137-Ping um ein paar Prozentpunkte geschmälert werden sollte (die Ausschüttung an die Täter, nicht die Gewinne der Zwischenfirmen - die werden wohl annähernd vollständig fließen) - wenn "die" das für 5ct/Minute machen, dann machen sie es auch unter der derzeitigen Rechtslage in Deutschland. Es muß sich lohnen, sonst würden die es nicht machen. 

Wäre man bereit, sich auf Spekulationen einzulassen, käme man noch auf ganz andere Ideen.

Die nächste (0137-)Pingwelle widme ich schon heute der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover und ich werde mal sehen, ob ich eine gute Idee habe, wie ich dann meinem Unmut Luft machen werde, ohne belangt werden zu können.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

Interessant. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Bonn, bei der das später nach Hannover abgegebene Verfahren zuvor monatelang bearbeitet wurde, kann offenbar keine Auskünfte zu dem Verfahren machen. Die Akten seien ja jetzt in Hannover. Tja, man kann aber davon ausgehen, dass in Bonn Ermittlungsarbeit geölaufen ist, da ja Hannover das Verfahren binnen weniger Tage beerdigt hat. Also vermute ich, dass die Auffassung der StA Bonn zur Strafbarkeit von 0137-Pings eine andere ist als die der StA Hannover. Aber genau wissen tu ich's nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

Es gibt wohl Neuigkeiten... aber ich will sie nicht kommentieren. Nur so viel:

Die _Gerechtigkeit_ wohnt in einer _Etage_, zu der die _Justiz_ keinen Zutritt hat
(Aber ich mache mir immer noch Gedanken, wie man da noch intervenieren kann)


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

Vielleicht gibt es ja was in Osnabrück
Neue OZ online: Bei Anruf Betrug: 785.000 Betroffene bundesweit


> Das Telefon klingelt kurz, der Angerufene glaubt, ein Gespräch verpasst zu haben, und ruft zurück. Was viele dabei nicht ahnen: Sie wählen eine teure 0137-Nummer. Gegen vier Hintermänner solcher Lockanrufe hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück jetzt Anklage vor dem Landgericht erhoben. Bundesweit 785.000 Betroffene gingen den Beschuldigten auf den Leim.



http://www.teltarif.de/handy-betrug-telefonbetrueger-0137er-nummer/news/37579.html


----------



## webwatcher (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

http://www.handelsblatt.com/newstic...e-gegen-mutmassliche-telefonbetrueger;2528833


----------



## b_mueller (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

Ich habe in meinem Forum auch einen Thread zum Thema erstellt, um möglichst viele davor zu warnen.

Da müsste man direkt Gesetze ändern.

Link in meinem Board.
[ edit]


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*



b_mueller schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem Forum auch einen Thread zum Thema erstellt, um möglichst viele davor zu warnen.


aus welchem konkreten Anlass?
Link gerne per PN


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2010)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

Stellt Euch mal vor: Ihr seid Raucher und müsst ins Gefängnis. Was kann man denn da tun???
Müsste man mal den Herrn RW fragen?
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q=geschäftsführer+vitasmoke+fürth&meta=&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


> Dass sich die elektrische Zigarette auch in Deutschland durchsetzen wird, daran hat das Team der VitaSmoke GmbH nicht den geringsten Zweifel: „Früher musste man auch ein qualmendes, rußendes Feuer anzünden, wenn man Licht in die Wohnung bringen wollte. Heute gibt es elektrische Glühbirnen oder LED-Lampen. Die sind heller, effizienter und weniger gefährlich“, lacht R.W.


und die E-Zigarette? Ein gutes Dingensss?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2010)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*



			
				Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle schrieb:
			
		

> ...auf Ihre weitere Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde vom 03.09.2009 habe ich den Bescheid der Staatsanwaltschaft [Hannover] vom 05.06.2009 und meinen Bescheid vom 24.08.2009 aufgehoben und die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover gebeten, dem Verfahren Fortgang zu geben


Zeichen und Wunder!
Danke an alle Beteiligten


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2010)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

In den Freudenbecher spuckend sei angemerkt, dass mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit die Verzögerung dieses Ermittlungsverfahrens inzwischen den Ermittlungserfolg dermaßen unwahrscheinlich erscheinen lässt, dass die Entscheidung letzten Endes für das konkrete Verfahren keine Rolle spielt. Man müsste mal die Pressestelle der GStA fragen, ob nun *alle* dort eingestellten 0137-Verfahren wieder aufgenommen werden.

Der smarte Hundefreund aus Südfrankreich wird jedenfalls kaum irgendwelche Beeinträchtigungen seiner Aktivitäten zu fürchten haben. Da freut sich wohl auch der FST-Gründer M.P. drüber...


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle und LG Osnabrück:*

Das Landgericht Osnabrück hat die Eröffnung des Verfahrens gegen die hier wohl bekannten Pingabzocker abgelehnt. Die Begründung des Landgerichts ist - so meine persönliche erste Einschätzung - nicht sonderlich überzeugend und durchaus angreifbar.

Was mich ehrlich gesagt schockiert, ist die Art und Weise, wie hier ein Landgericht im Stile eines Strafverteidigers eine Argumentationskette vorbringt, die den Betrugsvorwurf widerlegen soll - obwohl doch einem dreijährigen Kind klar sein kann, dass hier nichts anderes als betrügerische Bereicherung die Intention ist. Wenn ein Pinganruf für diese Juristen keine Bedeutung hat, muß man sich das also so vorstellen: Da mieten irgendwelche Leute 0137-Nummern, investieren Zigtausende in die Technik und klingeln aus Spaß bei Millionen von Leuten. Nur mal eben so. 

Mit Verlaub, da fällt mir nichts mehr ein, was ich hier ungestraft dazu schreiben könnte... 
:stumm:


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle und LG Osnabrück:*

Wenn übrigens, wie das Landgericht ausführt, das einmalige Klingeln eines Telefones quasi unbedeutend ist, würde mich interessieren, was diese hohen Juristen davon halten würden, wenn ihnen mitten in der Nacht 785000 Betroffene mehrfach durch unbedeutendes einmaliges Klingeln ihre unbedeutende Meinung (nicht) mitteilen würden.


----------



## technofreak (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle und LG Osnabrück:*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, da fällt mir nichts mehr ein, was ich hier ungestraft dazu schreiben könnte...
> :stumm:


Es paßt in  das Gesamtbild der deutschen Strafjustiz ggü Telekommunikations- und Internetbetrug.
 Man stellt Persilscheine aus ohne Ende...


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juni 2010)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle und LG Osnabrück: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

Für nicht-Juristen und andere normal tickende Menschen (@Katzenhai, Jurist,...  )

Die Ablehnung der Eröffnung des Hauptverfahrens erfolgte laut Beschluß der Herren Dr. T und H und der Frau Dr. T (Landgericht Osnabrück) *aus tatsächlichen Gründen*
Das ist keineswegs eine satirische Formulierung ("Man hatte _tatsächlich_ Gründe..."), sondern es ist Juristendeutsch.



			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> * Zwischenverfahren*
> 
> Wird die Anklage durch Beschluss  (Eröffnungsbeschluss) zugelassen, beginnt das Hauptverfahren.  Voraussetzung: Das Gericht hält den Angeschuldigten für hinreichend  verdächtig. Hinreichender Tatverdacht besteht bei vorläufiger  Tatbewertung in der Wahrscheinlichkeit der späteren Verurteilung.
> *Das Gericht kann aber auch die Eröffnung des Hauptverfahrens durch  Beschluss ablehnen; dagegen steht der Staatsanwaltschaft die sofortige  Beschwerde zu. Die Eröffnung ist abzulehnen (aus tatsächlichen Gründen),  wenn nach Auffassung des Gerichts kein hinreichender Tatverdacht  besteht. Sie ist aus Rechtsgründen abzulehnen, wenn die dem  Angeschuldigten zur Last gelegte Tat nach Ansicht des Gerichts kein Strafgesetz erfüllt. [Das ist hier nicht der Fall, was ich nicht ganz verstehen mag. Hier wurde abgelehnt, weil "aufgrund des bisherigen Ergebisses der Ermittlungen mangels Verurteilungswahrscheinlichkeit kein hinreichender Tatverdacht im Sinne des § 203 StPO besteht  Soll das heißen, dass man doch §263 für einschlägig hält? Oder wäre das nur dann so, wenn es gar kein entsprechnedes Gesetz (mehr?) gibt?]
> Erfüllt die in der Anklageschrift bezeichnete Tat  zwar kein Strafgesetz, kann sie gleichwohl unter dem Gesichtspunkt einer  Ordnungswidrigkeit verfolgt werden. In diesem Fall lehnt das Gericht  die Eröffnung nicht ab, vielmehr eröffnet es das Verfahren wegen der  Ordnungswidrigkeit. [Das wurde abgelehnt, dazu werde ich mich noch einmal gesondert äußern. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das LGO hier richtig liegt, aber das interessiert mich nicht primär...*


Strafverfahrensrecht (Deutschland) ? Wikipedia


StPO § 204 
(1) Beschließt das Gericht, das Hauptverfahren nicht zu eröffnen, so muß aus dem Beschluß hervorgehen, ob er auf tatsächlichen oder auf Rechtsgründen beruht.
(2) Der Beschluß ist dem Angeschuldigten bekanntzumachen.
----
StPO § 210 
(1) Der Beschluß, durch den das Hauptverfahren eröffnet worden ist, kann von dem Angeklagten nicht angefochten werden.
(2) *Gegen den Beschluß, durch den die Eröffnung des Hauptverfahrens abgelehnt* oder abweichend von dem Antrag der Staatsanwaltschaft die Verweisung an ein Gericht niederer Ordnung ausgesprochen* worden ist, steht der Staatsanwaltschaft sofortige Beschwerde zu.*
(3) *Gibt das Beschwerdegericht der Beschwerde statt, so kann es zugleich bestimmen, daß die Hauptverhandlung vor einer anderen Kammer des Gerichts, das den Beschluß nach Absatz 2 erlassen hat, oder vor einem zu demselben Land gehörenden benachbarten Gericht gleicher Ordnung stattzufinden hat.* [Hildesheim, Hildesheim]*


Bedeutet: Nur die Staatsanwaltschaft, die die Anklageschrift eingereicht hat, kann gegen den Beschluß des Landgerichts Beschwerde einreichen? Ist das denn geschehen? Was bedeutet "sofortig"?
Kann man als aufmerksamer Bürger auch irgendwo zur Kenntnis bringen, dass man dieses seltsame Pamphlet des LG Osnabrücks nicht gut findet? Oder muß man das den drei Unterzeichnern persönlich mitteilen? Vielleicht durch nichtssagende Pinganrufe? 

(Wo feiern eigentlich die "ehemals Angeschuldigten" diese Entscheidung? In der Finca der "ehemals Angeschuldigten" R*, zusammen mit den Freunden von der Ina und dem Rest der Elite der deutschen Mehrwertsinnovativlinge? Ist da kein Fernsehteam dabei? Kann man da eigentlich auch nichtssagend anrufen?)


Fragen über Fragen... Gewiss ist: Noch weiß ich nicht, wie ich mit dieser Situation umgehe... Kopf in den Sand ist eine Alternative, für die es gewichtige Gründe gibt angesichts dessen, was all diese Entscheidungen abseits von juristischem Trulala bedeuten: "Der Telefonmarkt ist ein rechtsfreier Raum" - mindestens so rechtsfrei wie das Internet.

(By the way... Warum wurden sowohl die Gewinnanrufe als auch die Pinganrufswellen in UK wesntlich schneller wieder beendet als hierzulande? Sind die Briten nur schlauer als wir oder ist in UK einfach etwas mehr Kompetenz seitens der Richter und Gesetzgeber vorhanden?)

Und was das wiederum für die Ersosion des Rechtsvertrauens bedeutet oder z.B. für (u.a.) meine Haltung zur VDS, ist das nächste Thema. Aber das mache ich hier im stillen Kämmerlein mit mir aus. Rein philosophisch, einstweilen...
Wie kann "bessere Strafverfolgungsmöglichkeiten" ein pro-VDS-Argument sein, wenn unsere Richter alles tun, um Ergebnisse solcher Strafverfolgung ignorieren zu können? Hat sich der BDK dazu eigentlich schon geäußert? Ist der Gegner besserer Strafverfolgungsmöglichkeiten etwa nicht die übertriebene Gewichtung des Rechtsgutes "Datenschutz", sondern unsere pervertierte Justiz? "Ermitteln verboten"?)
----


*
Einer der Absätze in dem Beschluß, die ich noch nicht verstehe und gerne erklärt bekommen hätte, lautet: _Soweit das LG Hildesheim (MMR 2005,130) in einem tatsächlich anders gelagerten Fall eine Betrugsstrafbarkeit bejaht hat, weil ein Kommunikationsanliegen durch einen entsprechenden Ping-Anruf übermittelt worden sei, geben die Urteilsgründe keine Veranlassung für eine andere Bewertung, weil das LG Hildesheim keine Gründe anführt, die eine solche Bewertung abweichend von den hier dargelegten Tatsachenlage rechtfertigen könnten _[Fehler im Original]_
Jene Fallkonstellation unterschied sich von der hier vorliegenden dadurch, dass dort nach Herstellung keine Ansage, sondern ein _[Anmerkung: gefaketes!]_ Freizeichen ertönte, das den Anrufer zur Aufrechterhaltung der Verbindung durch Abwarten einer Reaktion und ggf. auch zu einem erneuten Anruf veranlassen konnte.  _

Wenn das Gericht zu der abweichenden Beurteilung der Frage kommt, ob ein Pinganruf Betrug ist, hat es ja hoffentlich trotzdem sich Gedanken darüber gemacht, dass es einen tatsächlichen Unterschied zwischen dem Hildesheimer Fall (LGH) und dem Osnabrücker Fall (LGO) gibt hinsichtlich der für den Betrug (bei dieser Formulierung bleibe ich) eingesetzten Mehrwertnummer: 
Bei LGH war es eine 0190-Nummer mit einem Tarif x€ *pro Minute*, bei LGO war es eine 0137-Nummer mit einem Tarif x€ *pro Anwahl*. Damit reichte es zur Vermögensschädigung des Anrufers im LGO-Fall, die 0137 "anzupingen". Ein vorgespiegeltes Freizeichen hätte bei LGO den Betrügern ja gar nichts gebracht. Damit ein Schaden von 1€ entsteht (wie bei einem Rückruf der 0137 vom Festnetz), hätte man im Fall des LGH 32 Sekunden lang das Freizeichen anhören müssen.

Das vorgegaukelte Freizeichen ändert ja auch nichts an der Beantwortung der Frage, ob ein Pinganruf nun eine Aussage hat oder nicht. Und da kommt das LGH nach meiner Auffassung nur deshalb zu einem anderen Schluß als das LGO, weil man beim LGO die klitzekleine wahre Tatsache vergessen hat, dass so ein Pinganruf nicht im Labor stattfindet, sondern im wirklichen Leben. Und dann spielt es eben bei sehr vielen Betroffenen gar keine Rolle, wie oft es geklingelt hat - das tut es ja für das LGO offenbar, zumindest lese ich das aus der Äußerung heraus, "_Ein Ping-Anruf unterscheidet sich vom äußeren Vorgang nicht von Anruf eines Teilnehmers, _[Fehler im Original]_der sich verwählt hat, und damit relativ zum Angerufenen gerade kein sinnvolles Kommunikationsanliegen verfolgt_" (Ich vermute, das LGO meint, dass man halt nach 1x Klingeln bemerkt, dass man sich verwählt hat. Aber selbst wenn der Angepingte in der Ansicht zurück rufen würde, jemand hätte sich verwählt, bleibt er doch getäuscht, weil er nicht wissen kann, dass sein Rückruf eben niemals eine Kommunikation mit dem Anrufer ermöglichen kann, weil die angegebene Anrufernummer ja gefälscht ist und gar nichts mit dem Telefonanschluß des Anrufers zu tun hat. Somit ist sie auch tatsächlich "gefälscht" und nicht etwa nur "gefälscht" im Sinne des (sinnvollen) Serviceparameters, wonach z.B. Callcenter eine Anrufernummer "vorgaukeln", unter der dann aber wenigstens das entsprechende Callcenter erreicht werden kann - so passiert es ja z.B. bei Anrufen von Marktforschern, die einen nicht erreichen. Wenn man solche Nummern als "entgangener Anruf" auf dem Telefon hat, landet man bei einer Ansage "Wir sind das Institut ABC und haben bei ihnen angerufen") 

Auch hier liest sich alles, was diese feinen Juristen von sich geben, als würde man über einen Anruf diskutieren, der in einem Labor stattfindet... Das ist offenbar eine der Aufgaben der Juristerei in Deutschland: Alles so sezieren, bis es nichts mehr mit dem wirklichen Leben zu tun hat...

Zum (vorläufigen) Abschluß:

*Es bleibt, verdammt noch mal, dabei: Das Telefon klingelt. Es klingelt nicht einfach so, sondern es klingelt, weil die Betrüger wollen, dass es klingelt.* 
Genau diese einfache Wahrheit, diese "wahre Tatsache", wird vom LGO entstellt - was zur Folge hat, dass nicht nur der Betrug straflos bleibt, sondern auch, dass die Kosten des Verfahrens (die sicherlich höher liegen als der Gewinn der Betrüger) ebenso von der Staatskasse getragen werden, wie die Kosten der Beschuldigten - und wie absurd das alles ist, mag man daran erkennen, dass beispielsweise der eine Beschuldigte von einem Rechtsanwalt vertreten wird, der bis Juni 2009 eingetragen war beim Netzbetreiber der 0900-Gewinnanrufs-Abzocker, die ja bekanntermaßen teilweise die identischen Verantwortlichen sind. Das bedeutet, dass (wenn man es vereinfacht: Hier der Staat, dort die Betrüger) der Staat den Betrügern sogar noch Geld dafür zahlt, weil die StA Osnabrück die Unverschämtheit hatte, gegen die Betrüger vorzugehen.

Das sollte man nicht ganz vergessen. Wenn ich Staatsanwalt in Osnabrück wäre, würde ich mir einen anderen Job suchen: Entweder deshalb, weil ich verantwortlich dafür bin, dass Geld verpulvert wurde wegen der Ermittlungen oder eben deshalb, weil es ja wohl keinen Menschen glücklich machen kann, seine Arbeit [dann: (besonders) gut] zu machen, damit sie von ein paar Richtern kaputt gemacht wird.

Ein dritter Weg wäre, das absurde Spiel weiter zu spielen: Dann müsste aber eine Beschwerde gegen die Ablehnung der Eröffnung des Verfahrens folgen. Das wäre konsequent. Ob es auch sinnvoll wäre, ist eine andere Frage. Sinnvoller wäre es wohl, gleich einen neuen Paragraphen einzuführen, wie es Goofy formuliert hat. Die Satire dort trifft die Realität mal wieder ganz genau...

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/§_263a_StGB_neu



> § 263a
> Gewohnheitsbetrug
> 
> (1) Wer in der Absicht, zur Förderung des innovativen Marketings am Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland und zur Sicherung hochqualifizierter Arbeitsplätze sich einen kleinen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch leicht beeinträchtigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung nicht ganz richtiger Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Geldstrafe nicht über 10 € bestraft.
> ...



In diesem Sinne: Macht nur so weiter.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle und LG Osnabrück: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*

Da es erkennbar an öffentlichem Interesse mangelt sollte man diese nette Episode möglichst schnell vergessen. Die deutsche Justiz zeigt ihr Gesicht ja ebenso regelmäßig wie die deutsche Politik, insofern ist dieser kleine Einzelfall nicht der Rede und Schreibe wert. 

Wenn es endlich einmal der letzte Depp kapiert hat, was in unserem Lande so alles passiert, oder wenn es genug Menschen gemerkt haben, wird sicher so viel Zeit vergangen sein, dass es *mich* schon nicht mehr interessiert...

Ich werde dann staunend die brennenden Barrikaden anschauen und mir denken "Was wollen die eigentlich alle?", während ich mir einen von meinen ergaunerten Tausend-Euro-Scheinen anstecke, um eine fette Zigarre anzuzünden.

So. Oder auch anders. Laisse beton, le pis revient en pire.

_
en face
le pire
jusqu'à ce
qu'il fasse rire_
_(Samuel Beckett)_


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2010)

*AW: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle und LG Osnabrück: 0137-Pings sind kein Betrug*



> Auch hier liest sich alles, was diese feinen Juristen von sich geben, als würde man über einen Anruf diskutieren, der in einem Labor stattfindet... Das ist offenbar eine der Aufgaben der Juristerei in Deutschland: Alles so sezieren, bis es nichts mehr mit dem wirklichen Leben zu tun hat...
> 
> Zum (vorläufigen) Abschluß:
> 
> *Es bleibt, verdammt noch mal, dabei: Das Telefon klingelt. Es klingelt nicht einfach so, sondern es klingelt, weil die Betrüger wollen, dass es klingelt.*





			
				OLG Oldenburg schrieb:
			
		

> "Der in einer die Beschwerde gegen die Einstellungsverfügung der  Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover vom 5. Juni 2009 in einem vergleichbaren  Fall betreffenden Entscheidung der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle vom  24. August 2009 (2 Zs 1607/09, in Ablichtung Bd. XXVII Bl. 100)  geäußerten Ansicht, ein ernsthaftes Kommunikationsverlangen setzte  voraus, dass der Anrufer das Telefon mehr als einmal klingeln lasse,  vermag der Senat nicht zu folgen. Denn zum einen ist für den Adressaten  nicht erkennbar, aus welchem Grunde es bei dem einmaligen Anklingeln  geblieben ist. Zum anderen erfolgt die Anzeige der  Mehrwertdienstrufnummer auch dann, wenn der Anruf in Abwesenheit des  Adressaten eingegangen ist und dieser überhaupt nicht feststellen kann,  wie oft das Telefon geläutet hat (so im Ausgangsfall des Zeugen KOK  S..., Bd. I Bl. 4)."





> Die Angeschuldigten T... und O... sind auch hinreichend verdächtig, über diese Tatsache getäuscht zu haben. *Denn durch das Anwählen seiner Rufnummer wird dem Mobilfunkteilnehmer ein nicht vorhandener Kommunikationswunsch, also das über das Herstellen einer Kommunikationsverbindung hinausgehende Interesse an einer Gesprächsführung, vorgespiegelt* (vgl. Ellbogen/Erfurth, CR 2008, 635).


siehe dazu hier
Danke.
Und warum darf ein StA in Hannover und ein OstA in Celle die Justiz behindern, in dem diese Argumentation dort nicht verstanden wird? Das ist (und war) Strafvereitelung.


----------

